
Spotify plans to join the hardware race, but what can it offer? - adrian_mrd
https://arstechnica.com/gadgets/2018/02/spotify-is-building-a-hardware-product-and-it-could-be-a-smart-speaker/
======
adrian_mrd
Really hope this is something unique and interesting - rather than just a
copycat smart speaker, for instance.

Spotify has such a strong brand and identity, so hopefully they can imbue that
into any hardware (if/when it gets released).

And given Sweden's fantastic music pedigree (Sverige!), I could even see
potential for a music/rhythm device-of-sorts - more Dropmix and Guitar Hero -
than say something akin to a UE Boom or an Echo Dot.

